# Everything but the kitchen sink



## Nessy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey

I hope im posting in the right area, slight bit of background first since i can remember ive been a steady size 18 (UK) and it never worried me till i turned 17 and started worrying about boys so i did the crash diet in that summer holiday of loads of exercise and minimal food, which worked and i lost a stone,  needless to say i put it all back on when i went back to school - rewind 3 years and im now a size 22 and tryed every diet in the world from weight watchers to lighterlife and nothing seems to work for me. Also with the added fact i WANT to do the END to END over here on the IOM if anyone wants info i will gladly show you, its a cycle race from the top of the island to the bottom of the island, overall its 75km and should take the none pro around 6 hours to complete. Bear in mind i love cycling and for my weight have a pretty good fitness level. With the added bonus that tomorrow will be my 21st and i always told myself id never turn 21 and be fat and low and behold i am so i am extra determinded to make sure i make it to my 22nd fitter and thinner than i am now.

So with all this in mind i am going to do my own diet, i am cutting out all the crap, crisps, chocolate, fizzy drinks, high fat foods, sweets everything which is bad for me will be cut out everything healthy will be put in everytime i want something sweet im going to reach for fruit, im going to extra exercise to get my fitness up, im also going to have to do training for the End to End otherwise there is no point doing it. I have also decided that i will treat myself to Makeup when i keep to my program for a week and lose weight or lose inches.

So im posting it here mainly for the reason i seem to say things and never go through with it and i know that training for the End to End will be hard its in september so i have around 3 months to lose as much as i can and tone tone tone tone. Any comments/help would be brillient i will try posting everyday, i will also be keeping a blog. 

Starting measurements.
Height: 5'6 ft
Current Weight: 249.8lbs/ 17stone 11.8pounds 
Clothes Size (UK): 22
Waist: 47in
Under bust: 41in
Over bust: 49in
Hips: 53
L. Thigh: 29in
R. Arm: 16in

Im going to weigh myself and take measurements every monday.

Sorry about the long post

Nessy xx


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 23, 2008)

This is great!!! You can do this! Being passionate about it is the first sign of success! What a perfect way to kickoff the summer season!

My only advice: DO NOT BE A SLAVE TO THAT SCALE!!! 

While one can appreciate that, you want to mark all progress and see the results staring back at you in numbers - Do not preoccupy yourself with what that scale is or is not telling you.

Allow your own body to do the talking! You'll be able to feel the progress.

Secondly, try not to deprive yourself. You've already identified what the problem issues are with respect to what is _not _healthy for you and that often times is half the battle in trying to eek out an action plan.
You have your action plan and the incentive! 

Lastly, it's vitally important that you find as many ways to nurture and feed your soul with as much as your heart will allow. Without trying to read like a cliché – Allow your vision and perspective to be a unique reminder to yourself that everything you touch turns to gold, and most importantly, that you are Beautiful!

That everything that you do in life has a positive influence on us all.
That by sharing with us your journey you've allowed to feel that we may be able to better ourselves as well, and to be able to connect or reconnect to what's important to us…maybe, even for the first time ever!

Whether you never see an acknowledgement that this has happened, I can assure you that you've inspired someone today! I'll thank you for that.

With many blessings to you and much FUN! Here's to a new you!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds good!!  Best of luck!
xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

you go girl!

i can tell you now that once you cut out all the crap and fizzy drinks.. the weight will really drop off
i did it before and ive never drank a fizzy drink since! i used to drink coke/lemonade alot and it makes me feel sick even looking at it but i still treat myself to chocolate now and again

you just have to have the willpower and pretty soon you will realise the weight is dropping off and you will feel alot happier and look better.

good luck im sure you'll do great


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe its just my medical side kicking in, it also may be the fact you could have a low metabolism. I would definitely go to the doctors as your in the UK like me! Its free!
So get a once over, and get some great advice, and the NHS now even has specialist programs to help you!


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)

/......


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with everything said above. Good luck! and remember that ur happiness comes before anything else...just remember that


----------



## Evey (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_This is great!!! You can do this! Being passionate about it is the first sign of success! What a perfect way to kickoff the summer season!

My only advice: DO NOT BE A SLAVE TO THAT SCALE!!! 

While one can appreciate that, you want to mark all progress and see the results staring back at you in numbers - Do not preoccupy yourself with what that scale is or is not telling you.

Allow your own body to do the talking! You'll be able to feel the progress.

Secondly, try not to deprive yourself. You've already identified what the problem issues are with respect to what is not healthy for you and that often times is half the battle in trying to eek out an action plan.
You have your action plan and the incentive! 

Lastly, it's vitally important that you find as many ways to nurture and feed your soul with as much as your heart will allow. Without trying to read like a cliché – Allow your vision and perspective to be a unique reminder to yourself that everything you touch turns to gold, and most importantly, that you are Beautiful!

That everything that you do in life has a positive influence on us all.
That by sharing with us your journey you've allowed to feel that we may be able to better ourselves as well, and to be able to connect or reconnect to what's important to us…maybe, even for the first time ever!

Whether you never see an acknowledgement that this has happened, I can assure you that you've inspired someone today! I'll thank you for that.

With many blessings to you and much FUN! Here's to a new you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























_

 
I totally agree. Don't let the scale bring you down. Just keep your eye on the goal no matter what the scale says (words from my husband). 

I would recommend only measuring yourself once a month. And if you easily get discouraged I would tell you to weigh yourself once every 2 weeks instead of weekly. Also, remember to always weigh yourself at the same time and on the same scale. Otherwise you'll get different results. For example, I weigh myself once weekly early in the morning right before I jump in the shower. Just a little advice from a weight loss buddy.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick update, Monday i cycling in the morning, went for a hours walk with the dog, spent 2 hours in the gym, 1 hour swimming and then cycling again in the afternoon. Can u tell it was my day of lol. Needless to say yesterday (my b'day) i was crackered and dead lol all my mucles (sp) were killing. Yesterday i didnt do anything really as i think i needed the day of to recover and its properly raining today and im working so i wont be able to do anything. I will be at the gym tomorrow without a doubt and doing my training there and hopefully get out on the bike twice tomorrow.

Incase anyone is wondering, when im at the gym i do
20 mins on the cycling turbo training thing
5 minutes speed walking on the treadmill
Leg extensions 3/15
lat pulldown 3/15
seated calf 3/15
abdomnal 3/15
15 minutes of the cross training doing 1 minute fast to 2 minutes slow
chest press 3/15
seated row 3/15
shoulder press 3/15
leg curl 3/15
abdomnal 2/15
15 minutes jogging on the treadmill
crunches 3/15
side crunches 3/15 each side
reverse sit ups 3/15

3/15 = 15 reps 3 times

Ive also had a loss of appitite to which is weird as i normaly eat everything in site lol, but i guess its a good thing, only had 2 small slices of birthday cake yesterday, and that been my own junk food item which for me is really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for all the comments, its nice to know im not doing this alone and i will keep them all in mind, in general i am more concerned about my overall fitness for the end to end than my weight even though it would be a good thing if its less so depending on the results i get on monday i will probably take on Evey's wisdom and only weigh myself every 2 weeks and measure myself once a month, which for me might be easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Till next time

Nessy xx


----------



## florabundance (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nessy* 

 
_Hey everyone,

Just a quick update, Monday i cycling in the morning, went for a hours walk with the dog, spent 2 hours in the gym, 1 hour swimming and then cycling again in the afternoon. Can u tell it was my day of lol. Needless to say yesterday (my b'day) i was crackered and dead lol all my mucles (sp) were killing. Yesterday i didnt do anything really as i think i needed the day of to recover and its properly raining today and im working so i wont be able to do anything. I will be at the gym tomorrow without a doubt and doing my training there and hopefully get out on the bike twice tomorrow.

Incase anyone is wondering, when im at the gym i do
20 mins on the cycling turbo training thing
5 minutes speed walking on the treadmill
Leg extensions 3/15
lat pulldown 3/15
seated calf 3/15
abdomnal 3/15
15 minutes of the cross training doing 1 minute fast to 2 minutes slow
chest press 3/15
seated row 3/15
shoulder press 3/15
leg curl 3/15
abdomnal 2/15
15 minutes jogging on the treadmill
crunches 3/15
side crunches 3/15 each side
reverse sit ups 3/15

3/15 = 15 reps 3 times

Ive also had a loss of appitite to which is weird as i normaly eat everything in site lol, but i guess its a good thing, only had 2 small slices of birthday cake yesterday, and that been my own junk food item which for me is really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for all the comments, its nice to know im not doing this alone and i will keep them all in mind, in general i am more concerned about my overall fitness for the end to end than my weight even though it would be a good thing if its less so depending on the results i get on monday i will probably take on Evey's wisdom and only weigh myself every 2 weeks and measure myself once a month, which for me might be easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Till next time

Nessy xx_

 
you sound in great spirits and at the end of the day, that's what's gonna keep you going!
keep us all updated girl!


----------



## Evey (Jun 25, 2008)

you might wanna try reading The New Rules of Lifting by Lou Shuler (i can't spell his last name)....


----------

